# Here grouse



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I just got back from the cabin in WV. I pull in the driveway to see a young male grouse strutting in front of me. The next day I go for a walk and flush 4. I think I will have to take a trip over to the cabin this december.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Dang Walter, that is a years worth of flush's for me
They really are something to watch when they don't know your around aren't they?


----------

